# Erfahrungen mit Blender



## Fabio (27 August 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin in Sachen Blender noch etwas unerfahren. Bisher habe ich nur Kisten oder ebene Flächen erstellt. Wenn es in größere und anspruchsvollere Modelle geht, bin ich mir im Handling mit dem Programm noch unsicher. Mein erstes großes Projekt soll das Begehen einer 3D-Wohnung sein. Vorbild soll diese Animation sein. Kennt sich jemand mit Blender gut aus und kann mir sagen, dass Blender dafür die beste Softwarelösung ist? Falls sich eine andere Software dafür besser eignet, dann modelliere ich die Gegenstände auch damit. Wer kennt sich im Bereich 3D-Modelling gut aus?

Liebe Grüße
Fabian


----------



## diabolo150973 (28 August 2010)

Hallo,

ich möchte Dir jetzt nicht zu nahe treten, aber bist Du sicher, dass Du hier richtig bist? Ich schätze, diejenigen hier, die mit 3D zu tun haben arbeiten mit Autodesk Inventor, Solidworks, Catia, usw. oder gucken sich Avatar im Kino an... 

Gruß,

dia


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (28 August 2010)

Ist die Frage ob du etwas professionell machen willst, oder ob das eher eine Spielerei für die eigene Wohnung werden soll.
Ich habe letztens mal etwas mit Blender gemacht (hauptsächlich mit der Game-Engine), und mit dem Programm ist das auf jeden Fall möglich. Allerdings ist die Bedienung schon sehr eigenwillig, und bevor du so eine Animation wie oben im Video fertig hast gehen sicher einige Wochen ins Land. Aber diese Hürde gibt es aufgrund der Komplexität wohl bei allen 3d-Programmen.

Kommerzielle Programme die in diese Richtung wie Blender gehen, kosten gleich in die tausende Euros. Dafür besitzen diese aber auch einen besseren Renderer, auch wenn man die Blender-Szenen wohl auch mit einem anderen Renderer (z.B. POV-Ray) erzeugen lassen kann.

Aber ich würde wie diabolo schrieb eher in einem anderen Forum nachfragen, für Blender z.B. hier: http://www.blendpolis.de
Bei youtube gibt es auch ein paar Video zur Suche nach "blender architecture" zu bewundern.


----------

